# POSTPONED - Clear Creek - MANDATORY TAKEOUT - CANNONBALL IMPASSABLE



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

P2PTrail said:


> Rafters & Kayakers-
> 
> Please be aware starting in mid-July 2014, as a critical part of Peaks to Plains
> Trail Project, there will be temporary impassable large concrete culverts
> installed in Clear Creek


Is there an estimation of how long "temporary" is?


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

The Mandatory Takeout is estimated to last no later than August 1st.


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

Rafters & Kayakers-



In early July, the Peaks To Plains Trail project sent out a notification of a Mandatory Takeout at Placer Flatts. Please be aware that this Mandatory Takeout is postponed until further notice in order to obtain the proper permits. This will also effect the aforementioned completion time; which is now to be determined.


Thank you for your patience.


- Thank you,
Peaks To Plains Trail
Public Information Team
303.569.9972
peaks2plains.wordpress.com


----------

